
Little Free Library - Tomte
http://littlefreelibrary.org/
======
FroshKiller
One of my neighbors tried to get this going. She put out a fancy shelf that
looked like a little English telephone booth, and someone stole it.
Personally, I thought we'd be better off donating money to our local library,
which is walking distance from where she'd installed the bookshelf anyway.

------
howard941
> “There was something that kind of irked me about the title,” says Jane
> Schmidt, librarian at Ryerson University in Toronto. “As a librarian, my gut
> reaction to that was, ‘You know what else is a free library? A regular
> library.’”

\-- [https://www.citylab.com/life/2017/05/the-case-against-
little...](https://www.citylab.com/life/2017/05/the-case-against-little-free-
libraries/523533/)

